# Catching toothy fish on fly rod - Spanish Macks



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Last time I was out at the rigs big Spanish Macks were working the surface hard. Would like to try and catch one on the fly rod.

Question; 
1. Fly selection, just something flashy will most likely work?
2. What length, type, setup to tie wire to leader for toothy fish?

One of my fav trips, we chummed up a big school of Spade fish, then wore ourselfs out catching on a fly rod. Saw some big schools of Spade fish on last trip also.

Thanks
Leadweight


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Clousers, deceivers and anything flashy. The key is to strip it very fast - the faster the better. They ruin flies pretty fast, so I wouldn't invest in expensive, realistic flies for them.

I usually just buy a spool of wire and attach the butt end with an albright, then do a figure eight at the hook. Intermediate line can help to in order to get the fly into the eat zone. In that case, I'll use a shorter butt section of leader, maybe 5' with 1' of wire. You can just run 30lb mono straight to the wire - it will turn over fine.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Spanish Macks are a blast. They can be very frustrating however. Can't tell you how may times I have chased after them for a LONG time. just when I get within range, they scoot out. They mostly feed on glass minnows, so those white or chart/white clousers work great. Good advice on the leaders. 

Something you might try the next time you get into them, is put a bit larger clouser on a very heave sinking fly, and get way down below those macks. You might get a real surprise that will really make your day. Predators usually stack up, and they get bigger the deeper you go.

good luck.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

THE JAMMER said:


> Something you might try the next time you get into them, is put a bit larger clouser on a very heave sinking fly, and get way down below those macks. You might get a real surprise that will really make your day. Predators usually stack up, and they get bigger the deeper you go.
> 
> THE JAMMER


+1

That's some good advice there


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

4" of the smallest surflon tie able wire or single strand is even smaller diameter. Test your knots with surflon. Homer Rhodes loop works well, clinch not as well. For single strand, learn the haywire twist.

Another alternative is using long shank hooks. The long shank is the bite Tippett and you can use 30 or 40lb fluro with confidence.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Roger that on the "flexible" wire, homer rhode, and also figure eight works well- easy and quick to tie.


----------

